# Einstieg SPS-Programmierung/Inbetriebnahme nach Ausbildung



## Francis_O (26 August 2020)

Werte Forenmitglieder,

diese Frage tauchte schon sehr oft hier auf, das ist mir bewusst, aber letztlich ist ja auch jeder Lebenslauf etwas anders.

Ich hatte in diesem Frühjahr meine Ausbildung zur Elektronikerin für Betriebstechnik abgeschlossen. Leider war es mir in dem Unternehmen nicht möglich, in den SPS-Bereich zu wechseln.
Vermutlich hätten mein direkter Vorgesetzter und der "technische Leiter" da wenig dagegen gehabt - zumindest als Perspektive, aber die Geschäftsführung wollte das eben nicht.

Soweit, so gut. Da ich im Bau von Anlagen nicht meine berufliche Zukunft sehe, habe ich das Unternehmen somit verlassen und mich erst einmal dem Auskurieren einer am Ende der Ausbildung zugezogenen Überlastung gewidmet. Hat sich dank Corona und Unsicherheit "was ist das Problem - brauchts ne OP?" natürlich hingezogen.
Aber die Sehnen sind soweit wieder verheilt, momentan gibts noch Physiotherapie.

Zusätzlich zu der Lücke habe ich bereits ein abgebrochenes Studium in einem erstmal scheinbar ganz anderen Bereich in meinem Lebenslauf drin. Der sieht also folglich nicht besonders gut aus, das ist mir auch klar.

Trotzdem versuche ich derzeit, mehr in die SPS-Schiene zu kommen. I nder Berufsschule sorgte die Thematik zwar am Anfang erstmal für Fragezeichen bei mir, nach einem Basics-Kurs entdeckte ich aber, dass das doch ganz interessant ist. Leider durfte ich im Betrieb aber keine Erfahrung sammeln. Daher habe ich mich da nun schon auf Einsteigerstellen beworben. Mehr im Bereich Inbetriebnahme und etwas Anpassung der Software - heute aber leider eine Absage von einem Unternehmen erhalten, bei dem ich mir Chancen ausgerechnet hatte.

Reisen wären kein Problem, eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil. Wo der Firmenstandort ist, wäre mir eigentlich auch egal. Umzugswillig wäre ich.
Schön wäre es, wenn so ein Unternehmen längerfristige Perspektiven böte - das vielleicht auch nach einer kurzfristigen Unterbrechung für eine Weiterbildung (evtl. Techniker? Lässt sich bei hoher Reisetätigkeit im Job vermutlich kaum nebenberuflich machen).

Gibt es da derzeit überhaupt Chancen, oder ist der Markt mit jungen Berufseinsteigern zu überlaufen? Gibt es vielleicht sonst etwas, was ich machen könnte, um meine Chancen zu erhöhen?
Oder eine sinnvolle und ebenso interessante Alternative? 

Beste Grüße,
Francis_O

P.S.: Mir ist klar, dass ich für Firmen ein gewisses Risiko darstelle, die kennen mich ja nicht. Beweisen kann ich mich erst vor Ort. Bisher konnte ich aber eigentlich immer überzeugen, wenn ich denn die Möglichkeit bekäme. Bei einem Job in dem Bereich müsste ich natürlich erst einmal viel dazulernen, das ist klar. Aber die Bereitschaft dafür ist definitiv da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2020)

Natürlich gibt es Chancen, gerade für Junge Leute die lernwillig sind und reisen wollen.

Wenn ich deinen Text so lese, kommst du mir allerdings sehr sprunghaft vor, ohne Ziel vor Augen*. Kurzfristige* Unterbrechung für Techniker? Du weist
schon wie lange ein Techniker dauert? 2 Jahre in Vollzeit. Berufserfahrung vorausgesetzt.

Nichts für ungut aber wenn ich das hier lese, wäre ich als auch vorsichtig und würde mir 2x überlegen, dich einzustellen.


----------



## Francis_O (26 August 2020)

Natürlich dauert der Techniker 2 Jahre. Im Bezug auf das ganze Arbeitsleben ist das aber eben doch keine so lange Unterbrechung. Zumal es ja auch die Möglichkeit gibt, nur Teile davon vor Ort zu machen.
Aber dann sollte man sich wohl auch ein paar Wochen am Stück darauf konzentrieren können. 
Und auch wenn ich grundsätzlich kein Problem mit Überstunden habe (das kenne ich auch bereits aus der Ausbildung und mache ich auch gerne mit), wird es dann mit gleichzeitig Weiterbildung eben wohl doch nichts. Das meinte ich dann mit "kurzfristig". Letztlich gibt es da einige Möglichkeiten und konkret müsste man wohl schauen, was sich da mit dem Job und dem Arbeitgeber vereinbaren lässt. Da muss man dann eben drüber reden. Aber an dem Punkt stehe ich ja auch noch gar nicht.

Was genau trägt sonst zu dem Eindruck der Sprunghaftigkeit bei? Das abgebrochene Studium?

Edit: Was ich also meinte: Vielleicht muss der Techniker in Vollzeit gemacht werden. Dabei arbeitet man aber sowieso meistens nebenbei. Da wäre es natürlich schön, wenn das bisherige Unternehmen einen gebrauchen könnte. Wenn das nicht geht, dann ist das eben so. Dann muss man sich überlegen, ob man das in Fernlehre hinbekommt und dann eben teilweise Unterbrechungen drin hat, weil man ja nicht einfach mitten im Projekt aussteigen kann, oder wie man das sonst löst. Klar ist für mich einfach erstmal nur: (Formale) Weiterbildung ist irgendwann ein Muss.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2020)

Francis_O schrieb:


> Was genau trägt sonst zu dem Eindruck der Sprunghaftigkeit bei? Das abgebrochene Studium?



-Abgebrochenes Studium
-Ausbildungsbetrieb direkt nach Ausbildungsende verlassen
-Jetzt schon Gedanken machen, ob man mal für 2 Jahre pausieren kann
-Wo der AG sitzt ist egal

Es sind nicht die einzelnen Punkte die mich skeptisch machen sondern die Summe.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einen Arbeitgeber suchen der reisewillige Programmierer/Inbetriebnehmer sucht
und direkt sagen, dass du willig bist in die Materie einzusteigen aber noch am Anfang stehst. Mit etwas Glück
findest du einen Betrieb der dich fördert, mitnimmt und weiterbildet. Ich wäre aber vorsichtig, gleich einmal
anzukündigen dass du evtl. mal 2 Jahre weg bist. Was denkt sich der AG dann? Kommst du wieder, lohnt es
sich überhaupt, dich auszubilden.....

Damit würde ich warten und erst einmal schauen ob dass den tatsächlich was für dich ist. Reisender Programmierer
ist nicht für jedermann was, vor allem wenn man mal eine Familie gründen möchte...

Dafür sieht man aber viel und lernt vieles in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Francis_O (26 August 2020)

Das mit dem Studium hatte ich befürchtet. Der spätere beruf hätte schon täglichen Umgang mit Technik erfordert, allerdings eher auf dem Papier, als in der Praxis.
Ich verstehe, dass das nicht optimal ist. Aber weiter in einem Betrieb zu sein, in dem ich nicht erreichen werden kann, was mein Ziel ist, kann mir, nach meinem Gefühl, genauso zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden
Die meisten Arbeitgeber wollen Techniker aufwärts auf der Stelle haben. Ist es dann nicht sinnvoll, damit zu planen, dass man den irgendwann machen sollte? Also, als ehrlich gemeinte Frage. Ich will damit ja nicht sagen: Hey, ich will da dann mal zwei Jahre Urlaub machen.
Den letzten Punkt allerdings verstehe ich nur bedingt. Man ist bei dem Job viel auf Reisen, also sowieso deutlich weniger daheim. Zusätzlich, wenn man ungebunden ist und nicht in Gefahr kommt, die nächste Jahre irgendjemanden bspw. aus dem familiären Umfeld pflegen zu müssen? Ist der Wohnort dann noch so wichtig? Klar ist auch ein Freundeskreis wichtig, aber auch da ist es, meiner Erfahrung nach, so, dass da eben doch viele irgendwann umziehen.


Danke aber schonmal mit dem Tipp bezüglich der Weiterbildungsgeschichte. Vielleicht war das ja tatsächlich eines der Probleme. Auch wenn ich da dann eigentlich nur a) Lernbereitschaft zeigen und b) ehrlich sein wollte. Ich suche ja eben explizit nach einem Unternehmen, in dem ich nicht nur ein oder zwei Jahre bleiben kann. Wenn mir auch klar ist, dass man heutzutage kaum bis zur Rente in einem Unternehmen bleibt.

Mir ist auch klar, dass der Job Nachteile mit sich bringt. Dafür sieht man aber am Ende auch, was man da geschafft hat. Vielleicht nicht wie der Schreiner, der da einen Tisch baut und das alleine macht. Dafür läuft da am Ende was und der eigene Code hat da dann seinen Teil zu beigetragen. Man bekommt eben das Endergebnis mit.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2020)

> Zusätzlich, wenn man ungebunden is


Bist du die nächsten 15 Jahre ungebunden?



> Ist der Wohnort dann noch so wichtig?


Ja, Wohnort  = Heimat...

Woher kommst du denn ca?


----------



## Francis_O (26 August 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bist du die nächsten 15 Jahre ungebunden?



Das kann man natürlich nie sagen. Aber das ging wohl jedem in dem Forum so. Und ja, ich habe schon die Threads mit den auseinandergebrochenen Beziehungen gelesen.
Bzw. den schwierigkeiten in einer Beziehung.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, Wohnort = Heimat...
> 
> Woher kommst du denn ca?



Ich verstehe, was Du damit meinst. Aber ursprünglich komme ich aus einer nicht besonders schönen Industriestadt in RLP. Derzeit wohne ich in Franken (Bayern).
Irgendwann will man sicherlich nicht mehr durch halb Deutschland ziehen, aber ich denke, dass ich schon noch jung genug bin, um mich nochmal an eine andere Region zu gewöhnen.
Wäre natürlich schön, wenn es ein passendes Unternehmen ums Eck gäbe, aber das ist eben nicht meine oberste Priorität.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2020)

Ja, Franken ist etwas schwierig. Mehr Chancen wären wohl im Raum Nürnberg, München, Augsburg usw.
Oder evtl. Baden Württemberg. Schau doch einmal in den einschlägigen Suchseiten oder direkt auf den Seiten
verschiedener Firmen.

Wie gesagt, Reisefreudige werden immer gesucht, du findest sicher einen Förderer deiner Talente.
Es ist ja auch für beide Seiten interessant da es schwer ist, jemand zu finden der reisen möchte.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Mrtain (26 August 2020)

Den Techniker könntest du per Fernstudium machen. Die DAA wäre da eine Möglichkeit. Dauert dann aber auch 4 Jahre.


----------



## derschreiber (26 August 2020)

Hallo Francis_O, ich sehe das genauso: Reisebereitschaft und Lernbereitschaft sind in der schnelllebigen heutigen Zeit nie etwas schlechtes. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute für deine Zukunft und dass du deinen eigenen Weg findest, der dich erfüllt :s12:
Viele Grüße nach Franken!​


----------



## Peter Gedöns (26 August 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, Franken ist etwas schwierig. Mehr Chancen wären wohl im Raum Nürnberg, .....
> Viel Erfolg


 Wo vermutest  du Nürnberg ? .-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2020)

Jaja,

ich vermutete einfach mal da er bereit ist umzuziehen, dass er in einer ruhigen Gegend Frankens wohnt...

Aber du hast ja recht


----------



## Francis_O (26 August 2020)

Die Möglichkeit des Fernstudiums habe ich natürlich im Blick. Da gibt es aber auch Präsenzphasen und auch wenn die größtenteils freiwillig sind, ist es sicherlich schon von Vorteil, da teilnehmen zu können.
Da können andere sicherlich mehr zu sagen, meiner Erfahrung nach habe ich bisher aber immer profitiert, wenn ich mich nicht als Einzelkämpfer durchschlagen wollte.

Franken ist ja auch groß. Wenn ich unbedingt wollte, könnte ich socherlich auch jeden Tag nach Nürnberg fahren. Aber ich wohne hier sowieso nur zur Miete und werde dank Eigenbedarfs sowieso eine neue Wohnung brauchen. Ich danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps und werde mich in den nächsten Tagen einfach auch mal mehr initiativ bewerben. Auch wenn mir für viele Stellen bisher einfach die angegebene Qualifikation fehlt.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (1 September 2020)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Den Techniker könntest du per Fernstudium machen. Die DAA wäre da eine Möglichkeit. Dauert dann aber auch 4 Jahre.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich bin jetzt auch seit April bei DAA, allerdings schon im 2. Semester eingestiegen. Bei entsprechender Vorkenntnis (in meinem Fall vor Ausbildung Abitur am Gymnasium gemacht & einen sehr guten Ausbildungsabschluss) kann man hier auch bereits im 2. Semester einsteigen - ergo nochmal ein halbes Jahr gespart bei einer Gesamtdauer von 3,5 Jahren. Somit bin ich nur bei 3 Jahren in der ich den Techniker nebenbei mache. 

Das Problem welches Francis hat kenne ich sehr gut. Allerdings wars bei mir das genaue Gegenteil, nach der Ausbildung bin ich in der Firma in den SPS-Bereich eingestiegen. Durch eine Vielzahl von Gründen (unter Anderem weil ich eben nicht monatelang irgendwo auf der Welt auf Inbetriebnahme sein wollte) bin ich jetzt Instandhalter (bin eben sehr heimatverbunden). 

Bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es einige große Mittelständische Unternehmen die händeringend SPS-Programmierer und Inbetriebnehmer suchen. Du kannst dich ja gerne mal bei mir melden. 
"Weit" weg von Franken wär es auch nicht, komm aus der Oberpfalz, also direkter Nachbar von Franken.. 

MfG


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> "Weit" weg von Franken wär es auch nicht, komm aus der Oberpfalz, also direkter Nachbar von Franken..



Also soweit ich weiß liegen da Welten dazwischen


----------



## Kurzschlusser (1 September 2020)

Francis_O schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit des Fernstudiums habe ich natürlich im Blick. Da gibt es aber auch Präsenzphasen und auch wenn die größtenteils freiwillig sind, ist es sicherlich schon von Vorteil, da teilnehmen zu können.
> Da können andere sicherlich mehr zu sagen, meiner Erfahrung nach habe ich bisher aber immer profitiert, wenn ich mich nicht als Einzelkämpfer durchschlagen wollte.



Zum Thema Präsenzunterricht: ja es gibt ihn. Allerdings bei DAA nur in den ersten 3 Semester. Danach hat man glaube ich nur 1 - 2 mal im Jahr ein Seminarwochenende welches glaube ich (hatte noch keines ) immer so 3-4 Tage dauert. DAA ist auch in ganz Deutschland verbreitet, also egal wohin es dich verschlagen sollte wäre mein Tipp für dich auf jeden Fall mal Informationen darüber einholen.

Und der Präsenzunterricht ist freiwillig, außer man bezieht Bafög, dann musst du mindestens (insgesamt über die 3,5 Jahre) 70% anwesend sein. Aber ich kann soviel sagen, diese "Unterrichtseinheiten" sind fürn Arsch (meines Erachtens). Ich bin teilweise drinnen gesessen und bin gegangen weils für mich schlichtweg einfach uninteressant war, weil z.B. einmal wurde in Physik ein Aufgabenblatt durchgerechnet welches in der Woche zuvor auf die Online-Plattform hochgeladen wurde. Bis zum nächsten Unterrichtstag hatte ich aber schon alle Aufgaben problemlos in Eigenregie lösen können. 

Natürlich ist das bei jeden anders, ich hatte halt mit der Rechnerei keine Probleme. Aber wenn man ein wenig im Kopf hat und logisch denken kann ist das oft schon die halbe Miete. Wie es bei dir aussieht, ob du dann Bafög beziehen willst liegt natürlich bei dir. Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, das die Präsenzveranstaltungen in diesen Sinne nicht das Problem sein sollten.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (1 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß liegen da Welten dazwischen



Hm, dann musst du dich nochmal schlau machen 

EDIT: ich meinte das natürlich geographisch 
 menschlich/ kulturistisch hast du natürlich recht


----------



## Francis_O (2 September 2020)

Ach, ein Preuße bleib ich für die Oberbayern eh. Da ist es egal, wie nah (oder eben auch nicht) die den Franken sind. 

Danke dir für die Infos zum Techniker, Kurzschlusser. Gerade solche Dinge wie die Nützlichkeit vom Präsenzunterricht kann man davor ja kaum einschätzen.
Ursprünglich hatte ich mal mit den Eckert-Schule geplant. Bis man mir erklärte, die Techniker von denen hätten so einen schlechten Ruf. 
Wobei ich mir schon auch überlegt hatte, ob ich nicht auch noch mehr im Bereich Mechanik/Hydraulik/Pneumatik machen müsste. Aber dann wäre es wieder wenig Elektrik/Elektronik. 
Alles kann man in einer Weiterbildung wohl sowieso nicht lernen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2020)

Das Problem ist, dass die Lehrpläne nicht einheitlich sind.
Aber eigentlich ist es auch nicht so wichtig.
Zieht man sowas berufsbegleitend durch, dann sieht ein Arbeitgeber viel über Einsatz, Ehrgeiz und Belastbarkeit.
Sowas ist oft wichtiger als gute Kenntnisse in einem Sachgebiet.


----------



## Mrtain (2 September 2020)

Naja, was die Präsenzphasen betrifft, hab ich auch die letzten besucht, quasi zur Vorbereitung aufs Projekt. Was das gerede über andere Technikerschulen angeht, würde ich nicht viel drum geben. Auch bei der DAA war nicht alles toll. Ich fand das Material, naja sagen wir, es war etwas angestaubt und teilweise waren die Sachverhalte auch nicht unbedingt gut erklärt....


----------



## Mrtain (2 September 2020)

Mir ist gerade noch eingefallen, ein Kollege von mir hat seinen Techniker in 6 Monaten Vollzeit gemacht. Allerdings ist er kein staatl. geprüfter Techniker.


----------



## Francis_O (4 September 2020)

Dem Hinweis bin ich mal gefolgt und habe eine IHK-Weiterbildung "Industrietechniker Elektrotechnik IHK" gefunden. Würde 18 Wochen dauern. Kosten: Knapp unter 8000€.

Ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, dass man in so einer kurzen Zeit auch nur annähernd das Fachliche des staatlichen Technikers bekommt. Ist dein Kollege, Mrtain denn zufrieden mit der Weiterbildung, die er besucht hat?


----------



## Mrtain (4 September 2020)

Also er ist kein staatl. geprüfter Techniker. Aber er hat sich durchaus positiv dazu geäußert. War halt viel Stoff in kurzer Zeit und dementsprechend anstrengend. Naja, ich seh da jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Unterschied (bis auf den Titel) zu anderen Weiterbildungsangeboten zum Techniker. Ob man sich im Fernstudium den Stoff im Selbststudium beibringt, 2 Jahre Vollzeit Schule oder 4 Jahre zur Abendschule gurkt macht erst mal keinen Unterschied.

Meiner Erfahrungen nach hat Fachlichkeit nicht zwangsläufig was mit dem Titel zu tuen. Um das überspitzt zu formulieren: Ein Depp bleibt ein Depp, auch wenn er sich Ingenieur Schimpf... Man braucht halt leider oft nur den Titel...


----------



## Francis_O (5 September 2020)

Vielleicht rufe ich da am Montag einfach mal an und frage nach, ob es sowas wie einen Lehrplan gibt, den sie mir rausgeben könnten. Auch für die anderen Sachen.
Mir mangelt es ja aber nicht nur am Titel, sonder nauch wirklich an Wissen und Erfahrung. Da bin ich mir dann nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich den Crashkursweg wählen sollte.
An Onlinekursen nehme ich natürlich bereits teil. Die sind allerdings auch deutlich preisgünstiger, decken dafür allerdings auch nicht unbedingt das ab, was man da teilweise vielleicht braucht.
Um aber den Kopf fit zu halten und technische Dinge, denen man trotzdem mal begegnen könnte zu lernen, sind sie nicht schlecht. Zumal man dann gleich automatisch sein Englisch verbessert.


----------



## Mrtain (5 September 2020)

Preisgünstige ist auch die DAA nicht. 4 - 6000 wird man da los, auch wenn sich das über 4 Jahre verteilt. Aber diese Weiterbildungen werden teilweise auch gefördert. Bei der DAA war es möglich, Meister-Bafög zu beantragen.


----------



## Francis_O (6 September 2020)

Das ist klar. Dafür ist die Stundenzahl wohl deutlich höher. Wie effektiv die Zeit da dann genutzt wird, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Ich werde mich mal erkundigen, letztlich geht die Jobfrage aber sowieso vor und dazu muss dann die entsprechende Fortbildung/Weiterbildung passen.
Aber ich behalte das alles im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Spassbass (8 September 2020)

Aus welcher Ecke in Franken wohnst du gerade?


----------



## Francis_O (8 September 2020)

Ich wohne derzeit in Oberfranken.


----------



## Frame (8 September 2020)

Hallo Francis_O,

ich mache derzeit meinen Techniker (staatl. geprüft,4 Jahre Teilzeit und jetzt im achten Semester). Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich da eigentlich nicht so viel schlechtes berichten. Bei uns ist es so, dass wir 3x in der Woche und alle 2 Wochen am Samstag in die Technikerschule müssen. Aber wenn man sich von Anfang an darauf einstellt (also lieber vorher ein paar Informationen einholen wie das so gehandhabt wird) kommt man da recht gut klar. Einfacher wird's natürlich auch wenn man noch keine Familie bzw. Kinder hat, das steht auch fest. 
Aber wie gesagt ich bin damit recht gut klargekommen. Es gibt natürlich immer mal Tage wo man keinen Bock oder hat durchhängt, aber das geht jedem mal so. Außerdem hatte ich das Glück sogar mit einem ehemaligen Azubikollegen von mir den Techniker zu bestreiten, da kann man sich dann nochmal gegenseitig mitziehen und motivieren. Vielleicht hast du ja auch die Möglichkeit, dass es in deinem Umfeld jemanden gibt der einen ähnlichen Plan verfolgt.
Ich auf jeden Fall habe die Entscheidung für den Techniker nicht bereut.


----------



## Ph3niX (8 September 2020)

Ich habe meinen staatlich geprüften Techniker an einer Berufsbildenden Schule in Vollzeit absolviert und würde es immer wieder so machen! Habe allerdings die benötigte Berufserfahrung als Abschlusskriterium auch bereits abgeleistet. Sofern man noch nicht Kind/Kegel/Haus oder sonstige Verpflichtungen hat, kann man dies in meinen Augen mit einem 450€-Nebenjob und/oder Meister-Bafög und/oder finanziellem Polster sehr gut absolvieren. Vorteil von einer Berufsbildenden Schule ist bei mir gewesen, dass mich die Technikerschule als solches nichts gekostet hat und habe dennoch den Titel am Ende in der Tasche wie Personen, die ihn an einer Fernschule gemacht haben.

Nach den zwei Jahren hats mir auch persönlich gereicht, noch viel länger hätte ich das Ganze auch nicht haben müssen, irgendwann geht selbst bei Spaß an der Sache die Motivation mal kurz auf Wanderung.



Francis_O schrieb:


> Dem Hinweis bin ich mal gefolgt und habe eine IHK-Weiterbildung "Industrietechniker Elektrotechnik IHK" gefunden. Würde 18 Wochen dauern. Kosten: Knapp unter 8000€.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, dass man in so einer kurzen Zeit auch nur annähernd das Fachliche des staatlichen Technikers bekommt. Ist dein Kollege, Mrtain denn zufrieden mit der Weiterbildung, die er besucht hat?



Halte ich nicht allzu viel von, leider hast du in Deutschland immer noch stark das Problem, dass Titel gefordert sind, hast du 'nen Titel, biste was, hast'e keinen, dann brauchst dich erst gar nicht bewerben, auch wenn die Fachkompetenz stimmt.


----------



## Frame (9 September 2020)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Habe allerdings die benötigte Berufserfahrung als Abschlusskriterium auch bereits abgeleistet.


Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil, wenn man schonmal etwas Berufserfahrung hat und/oder auch das Glück hatte eine gute Ausbildung genossen zu haben. Mir geht bzw. ging es so, dass ich gerade am Anfang durch meine Ausbildung schon viele Themen angeschnitten und gehört hatte. Das hilft dann schon genauer in die Themen einzusteigen.


​


Ph3niX schrieb:


> Nach den zwei Jahren hats mir auch persönlich gereicht, noch viel länger hätte ich das Ganze auch nicht haben müssen, irgendwann geht selbst bei Spaß an der Sache die Motivation mal kurz auf Wanderung.​


​​Auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt bei dem man einfach auf sich selbst hören muss und entscheiden muss wie viel Zeit man bereit ist zu "opfern".


----------



## Mrtain (9 September 2020)

Oder wieviel Geld man bereits investiert hat...


----------

